# Tecumseh 6HP Will Not Idle



## alvinl (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a 6hp Tecumseh model OHH60 71131D on my kids gocart. It does not idle at all, part of the reason we got the gocart pretty cheap. If you let off the gas it will die. I took the carb apart and cleaned everything, but I cannot get the idle fixed. The primer bulb was leaking, so I replaced it. Now it primes very good and actually starts very easy. It just will not stay running unless you constantly rev the throttle up and down. If you hold it about half way open, it will idle. But as soon as you let off it dies.

Other than the primer bulb, some of the throttle linkage was messed up. I ordered a new governor spring and governor idle link that the previous owner had all bent up. I found a diagram of how it is supposed to be setup and will fix that properly when the new parts get in tomorrow. But I don't think the new linkage will fix this idle issue.

Any help is appreciated.

AL


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Low speed circuit in the carburetor is probably plugged or restricted. There is a small fixed jet on the side of these carburetors that unscrews. Make sure the jet is clear and that the passage way that feeds the jet as well as the metering orifices by the throttle place are all open.

The jet usually has a small plastic cap on it that is easily removed with a small pick. Once the cap is removed then you can remove the jet with a screw driver.

Good Luck


----------



## alvinl (Jul 9, 2007)

Is there anything special I need to do when reinstalling? Do I just snug it down? I seen the plastic cap but did not remove it to find the jet.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Nothing special, just snug it back down


----------

